# Parotitis



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

Around May 11th I woke up one morning and my right cheek of my mouth hurt I thought maybe I had an inside pimple felt like a bruise so I let it go for a week thinking it was just an inside pimple but it wasn't getting better, May 18th I went to the hospital I don't have a primary care doctor anymore in search for one I went because the pain was just getting worse. I was told it was parotitis and the doctor gave me Amoxicillin now when I chew my cheek will swell up and hurts for awhile and now I keep getting a salty taste in my mouth. I have never had this problem before is this related to thyroid cancer? Should I inform my endocrinologist about this?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you refresh us? Did you have your thyroid removed and then do RAI afterwards?

If so, this issue can be common for some folks after RAI. It's basically an inflammation of the parotid gland--kind of like it gets backed up and becomes swollen and irritated. The salty taste is actually the pus working its way out of the gland (gross, I know). My friend who had this said it helped to use warm compresses on her cheek and suck on sour things like lemon drops to help the gland open up.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes had my thyroid removed in November and RAI in January. The pain in my cheek went away it's only painful after I chew and the side of my cheek swells up, yes the salty taste is gross that happened about a week after I went to the hospital I was driving home from the store and I just started to taste salt in my mouth thought I was going nuts. The ER doctor did suggest lemon drops I bought lemonheads (not a fan of lemons). Does this keep coming back? I'm currently having a hard time finding a primary care doctor that takes my insurance.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

For some people it does and for some it doesn't, it seems to be random. I would suggest making sure you are staying hydrated and trying the warm compress. Do you have a follow up with your doctor?


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Nana 78 I feel your pain!

When I was twelve my submandibular salivary gland started to swell, quite large it would push my tongue to the roof of my mouth and then burst. The most awful smelling and tasting slime would come out in strings!! sorry if too much info!it did this several times before I had surgery to remove it.

I personally believe mumps caused this which I had very badly a few months previous to all these problems with my salivary gland it just seems I have swapped one gland problem for another!

I have to add that once removed I had no more episodes I do often get salivary stones, which seem to expel themselves. I found that a warm compress helped most with the pain and release of mucus, I drank a lot of lemon squash to stay hydrated.

probably not of much help to you other than knowing that your not alone.


----------

